# التحقيق فى الحوادث - مهارات و دروس - موضوع مهم



## sayed00 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى 

السلام عليكم

لا يلدغ مؤمن من جحر مرتين

نحن متخصصين السلامة الحوادث فى مواقع العمل هى عدونا اللدود و زيادتها تأخذ بمستوى الاداء للاسفل

لكن من منا لا يوافق على انها فرصة قيمة للدراسة و التحقيق و التعلم من دروسها الحقيقية للتعلم و لتجنب وقوعها


نحن فى سلامتك اخذا هذا المبدا (مبدأ التعلم من الحوادث) و بدأنا موضوع "حوادث مدروسة - ادخل لتتعلم بطريقة مميزة" نعرض فية حوادث فعلية معروضة بطريقة مصورة بطريقة ممتازة "فلاش" 

لكن لدينا فريق من الاخوة الخبرة الطويلة فى المجال و منهم الدكتور سمير رجب سليم استاذ طب الصناعات و احد المتخصصين الخبرة فى المجال يعرض لنا سيناريوهات مختلفة للحوادث ليغير من احداثها ليقيس قدرة الاخوة على المهارات فى التحقيق و الوصول الى السبب الرئيسى للحادث

شاركونا الموضوع و ان شاء الله سوف يعجبكم و نتعلم سويا


تحياتى


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مش عارف ادخل


----------



## sayed00 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا و سهلا اخى خالد

لابد لك ان تكون عضو فى سلامتك حتى تستطيع رؤية الموضوع و المشاركة فية


----------



## eng-mnaguib (14 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلك اريد ان اشارك
كما اريد ان اسال سوال انا مهندسة ميكانيكا باور دفعه 2004 و للاسف اعمل مراقبة جوية الا انني اود دراسة السلامة و لا اعرف اين اتوجة
و هل يمكنني كسيدة العمل بهذا المجال بعد ذلك
هل يفتح مهندسي السلامة المهنية مكاتب استشارية خاصة ام لابد ان يعملون بالحكومة
و شكرا لحضرتك و عفوا للاطالة


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (26 ديسمبر 2010)

eng-mnaguib قال:


> من فضلك اريد ان اشارك
> كما اريد ان اسال سوال انا مهندسة ميكانيكا باور دفعه 2004 و للاسف اعمل مراقبة جوية الا انني اود دراسة السلامة و لا اعرف اين اتوجة ,وهل يمكنني كسيدة العمل بهذا المجال بعد ذلك
> هل يفتح مهندسي السلامة المهنية مكاتب استشارية خاصة ام لابد ان يعملون بالحكومة
> و شكرا لحضرتك و عفوا للاطالة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
فى هذه الحياة لايوجد شيئ مستحيل او غير ممكن , ولا كن مع العزيمة والاصرار يصبح فى متناول اليد , اختى الفاضلة هذا المجال شيق جدا وممتع لمن اراد ان يعرفه ويعمل به , بالتعلم والدراسة المستفيضة تجدى غايتكى جيدا وتصبحين فيه افضل منا بكثير ,عن طريق الانضمام للمنتديات والتعلم مما افاض به الاخوة والمختصيين والدورات التى تعقد والمواضيع التى تطرح مثل التى وردت بالاعلى من اخى سيد واخى غسان واخى احمد وباقى النخبة المتميزة فى العالم العربى وحقيقى خبراتهم عالية جدا فى التخصص وغاية فى الاحترام, ويمكن ان يتم مستقبلا فتح مكتب استشارى هندسى ومتخصص فى عدة مجالات مع اصحاب الخبرات والمختصيين للمشورة , ماعليكى سوى المتابعة معنا وربنا ييسر الامور , تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق.


----------



## وليد جودة (18 أبريل 2011)

افيدونا بالمزيد


----------

